# Lost in Space Chariot



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I built 2 of these at once the end of last year. One for a client, one for me finally! I love this kit!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful ! My hat is off to you Sir ! :thumbsup:


----------



## etwd (Apr 21, 2010)

'john' looks exceptionally correct!!!!


----------

